# Hornets summer league



## girllovesthegame

Sunday, July 12 
COX Pavilion 
1 PM New Orleans vs. San Antonio 

Tuesday, July 14 
COX Pavilion 
7:30 PM LA Clippers vs. New Orleans 

Thursday, July 16 
COX Pavilion 
5 PM New Orleans vs. Golden State 

Saturday, July 18 
Thomas & Mack 
3:30 PM Minnesota vs. New Orleans 

Sunday, July 19 
Thomas & Mack 
5:30 PM Denver vs. New Orleans

I'm guessing they'll release the names of the players on the team once they become available. We know Collison, Thornton and Julian Wright will be there and Utah's Luke Nevill has been invited as well.


----------



## bee-fan

I see the Hornets have invited LSU Terry Martin. I wasn't too impressed with Martin. I would have liked to see Chris Johnson play in the Hornets summer league, but it seem Orlando have him. I know he's super skinny, but his height and shot blocking ability made him worth a look.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets invite Utah St.'s Jaycee Carroll

http://hjnews.townnews.com/articles/2009/07/01/sports/sports02-07-01-09.txt


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Hornets Summer League Roster*

55 Earl Barron C 7-0 268 8/14/81 Memphis 3

11 Earl Calloway G 6-3 175 9/30/83 Indiana None

20 Jaycee Carroll G 6-2 175 4/16/83 Utah St None

2 Darren Collison G 6-0 160 8/23/87 UCLA R

34 Brian Cusworth C 7-0 255 3/9/84 Harvard None

10 Terry Martin G 6-6 210 7/31/87 LSU R

50 Luke Nevill C 7-2 265 2/19/86 Utah R

25 Larry Owens F 6-7 210 1/8/83 Oral Rbrts None

8 Marc Salyers F 6-9 220 2/28/79 Samford None

44 Courtney Sims C 6-11 245 10/21/83 Michigan 2

5 Marcus Thornton G 6-4 194 6/5/87 LSU R

35 Anthony Tolliver F 6-8 240 6/1/85 Creighton 1

15 Quinton Watkins G 6-3 175 3/11/88 *None None

32 Julian Wright F 6-8 225 5/20/87 Kansas 2

Head Coach: Rob Werdann, St. John's

*Dominquez High School


----------



## supermati

Let's hope Julian dominates here, he had a lot of trouble last year handling the ball.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This is a pretty lackluster summer league roster if you ask me. Let's hope it gives Julian, Marcus, and Darren a lot of PT.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Let's hope Julian dominates here, he had a lot of trouble last year handling the ball.


Yeah, I remember that. He definitely needs to do better in that area. I don't know if it was just nerves or what was going on but he needs to do better. He also needs to take his time and let the game come to him. Try not to do too much. That's where he messes up and then what little confidence he seems to have takes a dive.


----------



## jalen5

Geaux Tigers said:


> This is a pretty lackluster summer league roster if you ask me. Let's hope it gives Julian, Marcus, and Darren a lot of PT.


I was thinking the exact same thing...Those three should play alot. If they aren't on the floor...Terry Martin!!!????


----------



## Geaux Tigers

supermati said:


> Let's hope Julian dominates here, he had a lot of trouble last year handling the ball.


Welcome back by the way!


----------



## supermati

Geaux Tigers said:


> Welcome back by the way!


Yeah, I hope I can post more frequently than I did last year, I do have a little more time right now. :champagne:


----------



## HORNETSFAN

jalen5 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing...Those three should play alot. If they aren't on the floor...Terry Martin!!!????


I cannot believe Terry Martin even made a summer league roster. I do like the bigs. Barron, Neville and Sims were nice. Sad to hear Sims got hurt and will not be playing as I thought he had a shot at the final roster. Carroll is interesting as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

HORNETSFAN said:


> I cannot believe Terry Martin even made a summer league roster. I do like the bigs. Barron, Neville and Sims were nice. Sad to hear Sims got hurt and will not be playing as I thought he had a shot at the final roster. Carroll is interesting as well.


What happened to Sims?


----------



## girllovesthegame

So our guys have begun their time in Vegas with a scrimmage against the Japanese National Team. Does Yuta Tabuse happen to play for this team?



> In a scrimmage game Friday night against the Japanese National Team, Hornets rookie shooting guard Marcus Thornton grabbed seven rebounds and scored 26 points on 12-of-17 shooting and first-round draft pick Darren Collison had 10 points, 11 assists and three steals in the Hornets' 139-83 victory in Las Vegas.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

One thing for Hornets fan to keep in mind is that Marcus Thornton is an EXCEPTIONAL rebounder at his position...


----------



## HORNETSFAN

girllovesthegame said:


> What happened to Sims?


He left the team with an unspecified injury. That makes me think that he has a training camp invite already and did not want to risk injury by playing. I really thought he was the one "big" that had a shot to make the roster.


----------



## girllovesthegame

HORNETSFAN said:


> He left the team with an unspecified injury. That makes me think that he has a training camp invite already and did not want to risk injury by playing. I really thought he was the one "big" that had a shot to make the roster.


Thanks. I kind of like Sims. I think he could take Hilton's job.

*Game 1 Boxscore*
http://www.nba.com/summerleague2009/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520900009


----------



## supermati

I think Collison looked preeeeetttyy goood,, let's see how this translates to the real game.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Boxscore for Game 2 (Clippers 88-Hornets 86)


----------



## girllovesthegame

Boxscore for Game 3 (Warriors, 104 Hornets 84)

They should've just let Morrow stay in to get 50.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Boxscore for Game 4 (Hornets 100, Wolves 96)

Collison went out with an ankle injury. Hope it isn't too bad. He looked to be having a solid game before that happened.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Collison's been looking pretty good. He also said his ankle is fine.




> We were deprived of the Flynn-Darren Collison matchup beyond the first quarter-and-a-half, when the Hornets' guard went down with a sprained left ankle. Flynn and Collison traded buckets for the better part of 15 minutes, as we witnessed the best mano-a-mano of the week. Collison plays with a smart combination of patience and assertiveness. He wants to size up the floor before he commits, but then takes direct action once he has. Before Collison went down, he had 18 points on 11 possessions.


And apparently CP's jersey is one of the top sellers in Vegas right now. 



> Spoke to the vendors at the NBA store here. They don't have any of the rookies' jerseys in stock. Bestsellers among the vets? Kobe Bryant and Chris Paul.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-42-97/Day-Nine-Summer-League-Roundup.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Boxscore for Game 5 (Nuggets 107, Hornets 105)

Triple OT.


----------

